# input wanted



## chefish (Aug 23, 2008)

Well, this year I bought a yak for fishing. I bought a perception caster as I didn't want to break the bank while seeing if I liked fishing from a yak.... I'M HOOKED!!!
I would like to ask the experienced here to give opinions on a couple of yaks, pros & cons of each
Manta ray
redfish
ride 135
I am also thinking of a trident but am unsure of the molded in foot rests. Any yaks I missed or that any of you think should make the list, throw that in as well. I am not as concerned about price as they are all under a grand. I am currently fishing inlets (Lynnhaven, Rudee, Back River and such)and would like to venture outside off of Va Beach / Sandbridge area. I am not confident in my current yak to handle the big water safely. Please give me your input and help spend my money wisely!!
Thank you in advance for all of your help.
Mike


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

Ride 135. Its the stablest of the boats you named. Youre not going to find a more stable boat unless you get a Ocean Kayak big game. But that is very slow. For the size of the boat, the RIDE is fairly fast. The ride also can go anywhere, I have launched into 4 ft waves in Hatteras. Also, i have hooked into a 300lb + sea turtle and did not feel the slightest bit unstable....


----------



## chefish (Aug 23, 2008)

Shark, thanks for the response... how does the speed and tracking compare with the others though?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

i have a redfish 12, and love it. tracks great , keeps up with the longer yaks just fine, easy to transport/carry.

VERY stable, even i can kneel enuf to take a leak, and i can hang both legs over one rail and fish off the side if i want.


love the yak.



Jesse


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

manta ray-probably one of the fastest, stable enough, not so great for standing but can be done in flat water. tracks well, handles the open bay and ocean as good as any other similar kayak, manuverable for longer yak. 

redfish- fast, more stable than the manta ray, tracks well, manueverable and also handles big water great.

ride 135- good if u are a big guy but would go with the OK big game since its probably a more quality boat. And i have seen it do everything the manta ray and redfish have just as well. 

so basically any of these boats will work imo.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

I have a Redfish 12 as well, and I love it. Like Jesse said, it's great. I've pulled in lots 30lb+ fish and yanked them over the side onto my lap without feeling the slightest bit unstable. 

The thing is, I haven't tried the others. I have heard from others that the Ride is great. If you have the chance to take some test rides, that is really the only way to know. Anyhow, I LOVE my Redfish 12. Kinda want a 14 now.

-Rob Choi


----------



## PLASTIC BOAT (Jul 13, 2007)

I have the Ride and the MR14 

The MR is a little better for traveling distances. but is easy to turtle.and my legs go to sleep if I trying to sit sideways. The ride is a better fishing machine and is almost as fast at the MR14. the Ride is almost impossible to turtle

I am a big guy 280# the Mr 14 is dry and the ride is a little wet in the leg area.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

I love my Ride 135, But if you want to do 4-5 miles at a stretch, go with one of the longer skinnier boats. I might add a Tarpon 160 just for that purpose.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

J_Lannon said:


> I love my Ride 135, But if you want to do 4-5 miles at a stretch, go with one of the longer skinnier boats. I might add a Tarpon 160 just for that purpose.


i was lookin into something like that for next year, just for some of the longer paddles, or maybe even if i wanna go 4-5 miles out somewhere an camp, or make a day out of it etc



Jesse


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

I've had all three at one time or another.
The Manta Ray is the fastest and would be my choice if I plan to cover much distance or deal with strong currents.
The Ride is BY FAR the most stable. it tracks prettywell and has decent speed. The reason I sold it is hull slap. It's just too noisy for stalking reds in skinny water.
Redfish is a good general purpose boat and the middle of the road. More stable than the Manta Ray and faster than the Ride.

My current boat is an older Wilderness Systems FREEDOM 15. it's the predecessor of the Tarpon series. It's been around while I've bought paddled and sold the others. It's the best compromise I've found.
Very fast, stable enough to stand in, and handles chop and boat wakes very well. The down side is it's a wet boat. The bow will punch through waves instead of bobbing over the top.
















I'll choose speed and stealth over higher ultimate stability every time.
Hope this helps.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Is that a the old Formula 1 yaks series?


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

redgrappler said:


> Is that a the old Formula 1 yaks series?


I love this boat because I normally paddle 6 or more miles on a fishing outing. 
It's the fastest sit on tip I've ever paddled and I've paddled a lot of 'em.


----------



## tabblet (Jan 2, 2008)

Though I've only paddled a few yaks, I just recently got a Redfish 12 and I love it! As stability goes...I can stand in it. Compared to the OK I've paddled it track like a dream and is much faster, but then again thats compared to an ocean kayak. I'm sure it measures up fine to the longer boats too. It's a very dry ride the seat it a little raised up from the general cockpit area which is nice, cause the water that might get in doesn't soak your butt. I've yet to have it in big water but apparently, according to reelax it handles big water fine! So yeah, I love it!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Too Busy.
Nice Yak!
The first pix of your freedom 15 looks kind like my Heritage Fisherman Pro 14 which I love for freah water lakes.
Best that Ive padeled don't get tired in it compared to the Prowler Trident 15 I have and others I've paddled.


----------

